# Next DFW APC Meeting?



## Anekcm33 (Apr 3, 2018)

Is that on anyone's radar? This is my second year as a member, and I'm willing to host if y'all are okay to drive to Denton! 🙂 

I'm on the email list, but haven't received any since the April meeting got cancelled, and I'm not on Facebook.. Figured I'd check here and see if anything was going on. I've checked my junk/spam, and didn't see anything. Anyone got any updates, by chance?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

The next meeting will be at Rift2Reef on July 7th at 2pm. I will send out email confirming in a week or two. We are discussing what the topic will be.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

CrownMan said:


> The next meeting will be at Rift2Reef on July 7th at 2pm. I will send out email confirming in a week or two. We are discussing what the topic will be.


Just to let you know mike, and for every one else dane has moved rift2reef. it's not on lone prairie road any more he moved down 407/justin road to 2250 Justin Rd #116, Highland Village, TX 75077 and the place is about half the size it was.


----------

